
Report: UK doctors sceptical that AI could replace them - visitednews
https://techgraph.co/ai/report-uk-doctors-sceptical-that-ai-could-replace-them/
======
Cypher
So they don't want to be out of a job then...

~~~
visitednews
Yes

